# ALVARO PASTOR - Haciendo arquitectura para una ciudad con cultura



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, este thread está hecho para exponer las obras de uno de los mejores arquitectos peruanos, me refiero a Alvaro Pastor..arquitecto arequipeño de renombre nacional, las obras las pondré no por orden cronológico; sino, expongo las que más han servido de inspiración en los estudiantes de arquitectura local(muy pocos), donde su arquitectura fue pensada para "HACER CIUDAD", darle nuevos sentidos, retomar el pasado, descubrir sensaciones y generar nuevos elemento arquitectónicos que se integren de manera armónica y comunicativa con la ciudad....

Multifamiliar PINAR DEL RIO:









Ubicado en la ciudad de Arequipa, específicamente en el distrito de Cercado (entre la margen derecha del río Chili y el parque Selva Alegre). Para saber algo del contexto inmediato, se encuentra dentro de los límites del centro histórico de AQP, más sus límites de edilicia en los alrededores es una arquitectura contemporánea... Tiene como medio de acceso inmediato la av. La Marina. Se desarrollo en el año 1990, en una área aprox. 3450m2, el proyecto solo consta de una barra de 4 niveles más azotea. Hacia el oeste se ubican los espacios públicos de las viviendas y al este las zonas de servicio (que da también con el ingreso por el pasaje desde la Av. La Marina. Su compromiso con la ciudad es introducir un elemento contenedor del espacio abierto que se da a lo ancho de la ribera del rio Chili (solo en el sector), así permite también ser un elemento arquitectónico que perfila la ciudad desde el lado de Yanahuara.










Ingresando por el pasaje...La primera impresión son las formas arquitectónicas inspiradas en la arquitectura colonial de la ciudad, pero con una imagen totalmente moderna...Los elementos formales combinados, los remates y la marcada horizontalidad hacen de este proyecto uno de los más complejos, que llega a incluir hasta el diseño de los tanques elevados, esto demuestra el gran nivel de desarrollo de este proyecto...


































































































Cruzando por una puerta urbana.... Se dio este quiebre a la barra, debido a que existe un pequeño pasaje peatonal al otro lado en dirección oblicua a este multifamiliar, el arquitecto opto por unir este pasaje al complejo por medio de una puerta urbana que a la vez es un medio de acceso peatonal exclusivo del lugar, se tuvo en cuenta la privacidad de las viviendas en dicho pasaje, optando por poner los espacios de servicio abajo y los privados en las partes superiores...


































Algunas vistas de la fachada oeste y su muro cortina....


















































































Algunos remates arquitectónicos....


































Analizando el multifamiliar, se puede llegar a conclusiones sencillas como la utilización de algunos elementos formales de las construcciones coloniales, entre ellas los contrafuertes de las Iglesias, que al igual que en ellas, dan sensación de rigidez y monumentalidad a la edificación. Hasta los elementos más simples como los escalones imitan a los que se usaron en las casonas o monumentos de Arequipa...


















Como conclusión, es el diseño multifamiliar mejor elaborado del país junto a Lima Tambo y el complejo de Chabuca Granda en Lima...

Luego seguire con otras obras deL Arq. Alvaro Pastor...


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

El lugar se ve lindisimo! Muestranos mas trabajados de este señor porfa


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

:applause::applause: una obra bien planeada y diseniada, creo que son mis departamentos favoritos despues de la villa medica, exelente aporte Sugarrw


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Woww! Qué chévere lugar para vivir Christian..! Qué bonito.. 

Unas preguntas.. toda la zona alrededor es así de tranquila y bonita? Pq no se han ejecutado otros proyectos similares? 

En el plan de Arequipa (no recuerdo como se llama) se busca repotenciar el centro como viviendas? Este proyecto sirvió para repotenciar la zona? 

Chévere el thread y las fotos!!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

wow! me impresiono! no he visto algo asi en Lima.. Felicitaciones x Arequipa!!! :applause:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Dios!, me quede fria cuando vi eso, disculpenme pero que poco conozco mi linda ciudad, viendo esas fotos, juraria que es una zona lujosa o muy dupiente de otro pais, pero al darme cuenta que esta en mi lindo pais y en mi linda ciudad, me lleno de alegria, que lindo, será parte de mi tour tambien 

Ojala que este señor, quiera hacer edificios altitos para la ciudad


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Muy interesante. Las comparaciones con la iglesia, sorprendente.
Felicitaciones y gracias por mostrarnos mas de tu ciudad.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

esto es en la Urb campinha paisajista, es una zona bien bonita.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Esta zona es fenomenal, ya ire a conocerla, seria muy bonito si estuviera justo al lado del complejo de la Villa Medica, seria fenomenal 


Pero por la villa medica tambien hay zonas bonitas

Grande amigo sugar sigue mostrandonos mas obras de este arquitecto


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

El era el q habia hecho todo eso!! demasiado chvr, ahora ya se a quien le voy a decir q construya mi casa jejeje


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Este complejo multifamiliar es muy simpatico, gracias por postearlo sugarrw. Sin embargo, el diseno que hizo el arquitecto Pastor del complejo Chabuca Granda en Lima es sencillamente una de las cosas mas horrorosas en el centro historico. Ojala que la municipalidad pueda reconstruirlo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Se ve bastante bien El Pinar, me gusta el diseño y armonía con la que se inserta en ese contexto de paisaje y ciudad... Tu tomaste las fotos, sacaroso???

Muy bueno el thread, ya extrañaba estos temas por aquí...


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Muy bonito lugar ... ya habia visto algunas fotos .. pero ire a dar una vuelta para verlo personalmente ... buen trabajo como siempre sugarrw


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Waoo sta bravazo l thread ... la verdad q muy interesante eso d rscatar y rcrear la arkitectura antigua dandole el toke moderno ... se ve muy bakan!! Salu2 Christian!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:applause: Muy bien me encanta que apuesten por este tipo de arquitectura para un multi.

Me gustaría ver mas trabajos de este señor :cheers:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

jpaulg said:


> nada offtopic, es mas yo vivo por ahi y describi algunos detalles de los depas interiormente ... es una falta de respeto.


ultimamente andas mas perdido que cuy en tómbola, ni se que habrás escrito ni he borrado nada de lo que dices, pero ponlo de nuevo pues...

Otra cosa que he notado es el uso de los colores, ese detalle lo destaca positivamente en su entorno. Cuanto duró la construcción sugarrw?


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Este conjunto habitacional lo vi en la revista Arkinka hace tiempo y al toque me gustó. Como juega con los variados volúmenes, entrantes y salientes y su entorno son interesantes.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Sugarrw, muy interesante tu thread, la verdad que la fachada oeste me gusta bastante, es poniente o naciente? la parte interna como que tiene muchas saliencias no me agrada, aunque bien eso del uso de los contrafuertes y escalones, interesante tambien lo de las areas de servicio estar en la planta baja, seria interesante conocer algun depa por dentro. Una pregunta , no tiene area para estacionamiento ? Bueno gracias por las explicaciones no conocia nada de este arquitecto, tiene mas proyectos reaizados en arequipa? algo en esta piedra sillar? Todo el mundo que va a Arequipa habla de la belleza de sus construcciones en esta piedra.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Germinal said:


> Este complejo multifamiliar es muy simpatico, gracias por postearlo sugarrw. Sin embargo, *el diseno que hizo el arquitecto Pastor del complejo Chabuca Granda en Lima* es sencillamente una de las cosas mas horrorosas en el centro historico. Ojala que la municipalidad pueda reconstruirlo.


El no ha hecho ese complejo, a lo que me referi, es que es unos de los mejores multifamiliares junto con el de Chabuca Granda hecho por el arq. Bryce...



skyperu34 said:


> Se ve bastante bien El Pinar, me gusta el diseño y armonía con la que se inserta en ese contexto de paisaje y ciudad... *Tu tomaste las fotos, sacaroso*???


Claro que si, yo tome todas las fotos, tengo un profe de la U que vive ahí, también es arquitecto, haber si me deja entrar a su depa pa una secion de fotos.

También tiene estacionamiento el complejo, en ambas fachadas, fijense, por ejem, en la fachada oeste está despues de los cetos y en la otra pues ahi se ven los carross...

Muchas gracias por los comentarios, ya vengo pronto con otras obras de este arquitecto...

P.d: Lo que me gusta de la panoramica, es que me hace recordar un poco a la facultad de arquitectura de Oporto, de su tocayo Alvaro Siza, ya que también se tienen vistas como entre escondidas del complejo entre los arbustos y en ambos casos es al otro lado del rió....


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Woww! Qué chévere lugar para vivir Christian..! Qué bonito..
> 
> Unas preguntas.. toda la zona alrededor es así de tranquila y bonita? Pq no se han ejecutado otros proyectos similares?
> 
> ...


La zona es bien tranquila, hasta que llegas a la av. La Marina, sobre porque no se han ejecutado proyectos similares, hay uno pero para clase media-baja también hecho por el mismo arquitecto que luego lo pondre y que estoy seguro que muchos no sabian que era de el...

Sobre repotenciar las viviendas en el centro historico, creo que el 1er paso se está dando, que es la puesta en valor de todo el Solar(Tambos y barrios) las politicas inclusivas son las mejores para asegurar la supervivencia del centro historico...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Si habian monos yo tambien los recuerdo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Pa los que no vieron la fotito de noche:lol::lol:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Chocaviento said:


> Tengo que entrar a ese hotel


Para los interesados en pasar una linda estadia en este bello hotel:

Simple US $ 85.14 
Doble US $ 97.14 
Matrimonial US $ 97.14 
Suite Junior US $ 148.58 
Suite Senior US $ 202.86 
Cama adicional US $34.29 

Bueno siguiendo con el tema, una imagen mas ....


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Que bonita la foto Rafo, donde la conseguiste, pero seve un poco diferente a ahora, por ese tiempo no existia el Solario....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes aportes


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

sugarrw said:


> Que bonita la foto Rafo, donde la conseguiste


De donde crees ps, de la pagina del hotel :lol:.

¿Sugarw que obra de AP se nos viene?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

eso es una sopresa, me vengo con una fuera de la ciudad capital pero dentro de la región AQP!!!ya saben nada de buscar en internet!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Algo me dice que esta....Umm ya se!!...pero esperemos a la sorpresa de Cristian...:lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

no digas!!!hno:enviame un PM y te digo si acertaste:lol:


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

envidiaaaaaa!!!!! porque no tenemos uno asi en el "bellisimo" rio Rimac????


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:lol:, espero que este año nuevo se hagan más obras del arq. Alvaro Pastor


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> :lol:, espero que este año nuevo se hagan más obras del arq. Alvaro Pastor


Dime el arquitectoo Alvaro Pastor te enseña? conversa con el y dile que te diga cuales son sus futuros proyectos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Integrandose al Paisaje!!!....Próximamente :lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EL COLCA LOGDE!!! ADIVINE!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:tongue: adivinaste:tongue: ya explicare como se desarrollo este proyecto mañana....


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: esto ya se ha hecho mas un juego x saber la prox obra d Pastor, x cierto muy buenas las fotos de la posada del peuente el otro dia fui a almorar alli y lo note un poco descuidado en el restaurant pero el hotel de hecho impecable


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

darkangel87 said:


> envidiaaaaaa!!!!! porque no tenemos uno asi en el *"bellisimo"* rio Rimac????


Comparto tu envidia .. cuando veo el Rímac .. veo mas que todo potencial ............. sería bakan una verdadera recuperación de rio y su entorno ... algo asi como lo que se ve en AQP ... y claro ... con las restauración de todo Rímac y Barrios Altos ....... soñar no cuesta nada ... para todo lo demas esta MasterCard jajaja. :lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Capaz hicieron un fieston en el restaurant :lol::lol:, por lo demás, a mi me gustaria que se concrete los nuevos parques a lo largo del Chili, asi se tendria una imagen como está en un promedio de 5.5km en la ribera noroccidental de la ciudad...


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

El hotel se ve bonito Sugarrw, me parece que es mejor que el conjunto habitacional, aunque no le veo grandiocidad al conjunto de la obra, a diferencia del proyecto en Macchu Picchu. Queria preguntarte si el muro de contención al largo del rio Chili impide la vista del mismo, seria una pena. Bueno, gracias por mostrarnos mas de este arquitecto.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

mmm, la grandiocidad te refieres por donde está ubicada o su nivel de importancia???, sobre el muro, desde las zonas altas del hotel si se puede apreciar(por lo mismo del ángulo de visibilidad), pero en las zonas del Solario,es necesario acercarse a las barandas para poder ver el río. Si existe este muro de contención, es obligado debido a inundaciones que se dieron por la zona como un año en los 90´ se dio y se llevo consigo la mitad de la av. La marina, es por seguridad. Aparte si ves la foto antigua, antes no tenia eso...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ahora ya entiendo porque los turistas estan siempre felices de quedarse hospedados en ese hotel, es un hotel muy bonito, con una arquitectura impecable, muy lindo, lo mismo con la primer obra del arquitecto Alvaro


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Para los amigos Limeños, no todo es feo en rió Rimac ellos tienen el parque de la muralla que esta muy bonito...



tacall said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: esto ya se ha hecho mas un juego x saber la prox obra d Pastor, x cierto muy buenas las fotos de la posada del peuente *el otro dia fui a almorar alli y lo note un poco descuidado en el restaurant *pero el hotel de hecho impecable


^^
Te doy toda la razón, yo que trabajo en lo que tiene que ver la parte de Alimentos y Bebidas además de que estudio eso....Según la foto del restaurante que he visto, ademas que fui hace un par de años no recuerdo muy bien, pero no me parece adecuado para un Hotel 4 estrellashno:, el menaje, el mobiliario, tal ves la distribución de las mesas y la decoración, creo que se han descuidado un poco en eso, eso lo deberían mejorar urgente y sobre todo por que en Arequipa tenemos una gastronomía muy apreciada hay que darle un valor agregado que es el servicio....


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

Si, el parque de la Muralla esta muy bonito, Ya deberian hacer algo igual en Arequipa.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Que grata sorpresa al regresar de mis breves vacaciones ... el poder encontrar tan buenas fotos de la Posada del Puente ... me gusta mucho su arquitectura, el esta rodeada de tanto verdor y a orillas del rio Chili ...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

antes de pasar al Colca Lodge, unos videos de la Posada del Puente que encontre en la red...


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Excelente hotel, mezcla de lujo con rustico...Una buena fusión para el Colca..:lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> antes de pasar al Colca Lodge, unos videos de la Posada del Puente que encontre en la red...


Muy interesantes los videos, cualquier persona que entra a ese hotel, pierde el espacio donde se encuentra


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

como que pierde el espacio donde se encuentra:nuts::nuts::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> como que pierde el espacio donde se encuentra:nuts::nuts::lol:


Es decir, nos encontramos en el centro de la ciudad, donde hay muchos autos, gente que camina en fin como cualquier ciudad, hay un poco de alboroto, pero entrando en ese hotel que esta en el mismo centro de la ciudad, uno pierde todo ese ambiente y se sumerge en la paz y tranquilidad de la misma zona del centro, es algo increible


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bueno claro, aparte beneficia bastante a esa sensación al no estar al mismo nivel que la via del Puente Grau, sino uno más abajo, eso también evita que los ruidos de vehiculos ocasionen molestias a los visitantes en el hotel, se penso en todo


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

las primeras fotos de Arequipa estan hermosas

ojala la gente se de cuenta ke se puedne construir condominios hermosos

y a la vez conservar la dimensiòn de un lugar

a construir edificios cuadrados y parcos ke destruyen la bondad de un lugar



ojala Arequipa crezca bajo este estilo tan Español

Español me refiero porke España es uno de los paises mas visitados del mundo


visitado porke tiene estilo

no porke tiene sky lines...



estilo y glamour, eso le falta a las ciudades de Perù


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

comparto la idea contigo Ched, más que crecer con grandes edificio, prefiero que se de toda una corriente arquitectonica propia o que se tome más en cuanta el regionalismo crítico, eso nos hace diferenciar de las demás urbes y perdura la cultura propia de una ciudad


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

ke puedo ke te guste la idea

Arequipa es muy bonita como para taparle los rayos del sol con edificios

y de alli no ver màs verde entre sus panoramicas...




el ke kiere ver edificios en Arequipa estaria loco...


hagan una zona al centro de la ciudad con edificios o un lugar donde agarren una autopista y llegues al lado financiero de la ciudad


depsues deja blancas con casas y condominios a Arequipa... deja ke el sol entre a la ciudad y siga verde esa ciudad

ojala no les pase lo ke a la mayoria de Lima ya le paso...



saludos,,, linda ciudad!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

el_ched said:


> ke puedo ke te guste la idea
> 
> Arequipa es muy bonita como para taparle los rayos del sol con edificios
> 
> ...



Si tienes razon, aunque no entendi muy bien lo que dices pero de todos modos se ve una bonita intencion para con Arequipa


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Si es cierto cuando entras alli parece que estuvieras en la campiña, cuando en realidad tas en plena ciudad


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

exacto chris cuales son las prox obras ademas del hotel del afamado arquitecto


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Integrándose al Paisaje Cultural*

Hotel COLCA LODGE:
















Para hablar del Hotel Colca Lodge, primero hay que tener en cuenta el contexto más fuerte que enfrenta o más bien al que se inserto, estamos hablando del cañón del Colca, que es una impresionante estructura geológica localizada en el departamento de Arequipa, en el sur del Perú. Con sus 3250 metros, es dos veces y media más profundo que el Cañón del Colorado, EE.UU (1400 metros) y es el segundo cañón más profundo en el mundo, tan sólo superado en profundidad por el cañón de Cotahuasi (3535 metros), también localizado en Arequipa.

Culturas milenarias como los Collaguas han poblado el valle del Colca, transformándolo en un imponente paisaje cultural, moldeando las laderas imposibles de los andes con terrazas y poblados (Según define Carl Sauer en su "Morfología del Paisaje" (1925), el paisaje cultural es la interacción de un grupo social sobre un paisaje natural. La cultura es el agente, lo natural es el medio; el paisaje cultural es el resultado).







En medio de este contexto natural y cultural, como un espectador privilegiado de este maravilloso escenario, se encuentra el Colca Lodge, diseñado y proyectados por el reconocido arquitecto peruano Álvaro Pastor. En este proyecto donde plasmo su sensibilidad por los materiales de la zona, esto sin perder su lenguaje arquitectónico contemporáneo que caracteriza su arquitectura. Esto lo llevo a utilizar los métodos constructivos de los pobladores del valle y los materiales que usan estos como la piedra, barro, paja y la madera, logrando una armonía en la comunicación del hecho arquitectónico con la naturaleza del paisaje cultural del lugar.








El hotel se ubica se entre los pueblos de Coporaque e Ichupampa, desarrollándose en una pequeña planicie frente al río Colca, extendiéndose como la prolongación de las andenerías que esculpen las laderas de los cerros, al igual como hace 1500 años.


Para acceder al complejo, es necesario bajar por una pendiente, que nos lleva a la parte posterior del Hotel, donde se encuentra la recepción., al igual que la Posada del Puente, una vez más las vistas se concentran hacia la ribera del río y hacia espacios intermedios como la plaza circular que sirve como un medio de transición entre lo construido y lo natural.

































El conjunto ha tomado como refererencia la arquitectura tradicional local, y de hecho se asemeja a un pequeño poblado andino, sin perder algunas características arquitectónicas que lo alejen demasiado de lo contemporaneo. Por ejemplo, el corazón de este complejo es el restaurante, que es un cubo macizo de piedra al que se le superpone otro cubo acristalado cubierto por un techo de paja a cuatro aguas.


































































Frente a el comedor se encuentra la una plaza ciucular, llamada la plaza de la luna, denominada así segun la antigua costumbre de observar el astro lunar reflejado en los espejos de aguas.


















Las habitaciones, a manera de casitas, se organizan en dos barras que nacen de este núcleo, sirviéndose de "callecitas" empedradas. La conformación de las barras (una de ellas semicircular) armonizan con la topografía y la andenería circundante.


























Las casitas, que se diferencian rítmicamente en altura, se separan del espacio público por medio de un foyer que sirve de recibidor a las mismas. Al final de cada barra de encuentra un módulo de dos pisos, correspondiente a las habitaciones principales.
El interior de las habitaciones expresa con suprema sencillez, el lenguaje vernacular andino, pero almismo tiempo ofrece un ameno juego espacial con los elementos que los componen.
En el caso de las suites, por ejemplo Pastor ha ubicado una zona social en el primer nivel, consistente en una salita y una cocinilla, con su expansión a una terraza y a una poza privada.
























De esta forma, el arquitecto coloca el dormitorio en la segunda planta, ofreciendo al huésped una vista espectacular del valle.


















El hotel aprovecha las numerosas aguas termales que, producto de la actividad volcánica de la zona, son frecuentes en las inmediaciones. Sin embargo, han sido cuidadosamente diseñadas para no interferir con el ambiente natural, en el que el arquitecto utilizó un sistema de canales similares a los que utlizaban los Collaguas. El diseño de las suites incluye pequeñas pozas privadas, ideales para disfrutar de las aguas termales a la luz de la luna o al amanecer. Otras pozas son para las habitaciones menores o simples, pero estas se encuentran cerca al río, se accede desde un camino empedrado que va del hotel hasta llegar casi a la planicie del río, diseñado así por el arquitecto para disfrutar más de las características naturales del lugar.



























































Para la construcción de este hotel Álvaro Pastor contó con el apoyo de Marcello Berolatti, quien es también un arquitecto arequipeño que desde hace varios años viene experimentando con métodos constructivos tradicionales.
El conjunto del Colca Lodge redefine los códigos de una sintaxis arquitectónica vernacular y los re-compone en una organización contempránea y confortable, integrándose al paisaje con humildad y al mismo tiempo con maestría. Definitivamente es una obra arquitectonica que esta totalmente involucrada a hacer paisaje cultural, dejando todo lo moderno por un regionalismo crítico que cada vez toma más fuerza en las obras de Pastor donde está involucarada la cultura de un determinado lugar.

"Inevitablemente valorar todo el paisaje cultural, implica valorizar tanto o más lo intangible como lo tangible, lo mágico como lo real, lo popular como lo áulico, en fin, sumergirse en el goce de la vida misma, antes que solazarse en sus manifestaciones más ilustradas y exitosas."

Rubén Pesci.​
P.d: Las fotos son todas de internet y algunos textos donde explica la organización de esta obra de Alvaro Pastor las saque de la sgte pag. http://moleskinearquitectonico.blogspot.com/2007/01/integrndose-al-paisaje-cultural_27.html. Espero que les gute y ya me vengo con otra obra pronto


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Excelente mezcla la comodidad de un Hotel 5 estrellas con la rusticidad y misticismo del Colca, que bien que se sigan haciendo hoteles así...


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Ese esta chevere!!!, de lujo, le da de 10 a 0 al otro q mostraste primero!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Que bonito parece un poblado Inca.
Las piscinas tienen agua de las fuentes termales??? sería bravazo bañarse en las noches ahi.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy chevereslas fotos sacaroso ! Este sujeto si que le gusta combinar de manera agradable los elementos naturales en arquitectura. Se respira buen ambiente y naturaleza... La utilización de la piedra en edificaciones es muy importante por su look estético (mientras se sepa usar) y porque da muchas energías positivas y recarga el espíritu !


PD: No se desvíen del tema por favor con asuntos de tranvías y esas cosas. Este thread trata sobre Alvaro Pastor. Gracias...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracias por sus comentarios, y es bien comodo como me cuenta mi hermana que es guia de turismo, me dijo incluso que se ha ampliado más este complejo con una nueva barra más, tratare de conseguir alguna foto de la ampliación


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

El hotel realmente es bonito ... y mas aun rodeado con el espectacular paisaje del Colca


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bueno el paisaje es el que hizo del hotel lo que es


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Vi el paraiso en estas ultimas fotos excelente sugarr muy buen trabajo, espero que hayan mas obras de este señor


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

sip, pero las pondre dentro de algunos días


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Ese Colca Lodge es toda una joyita :drool:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Excelentes los proyectos de Pastor. Gracias por el thred sugarrw.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

de nada, gracias mas bien a ustedes por aportar con comentarios en el thread


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Espero poder ir al Colca como tengo planeado y tomar la mayor cantidad de fotos posibles pero primero tengo que terminar con Paseando por Arequipa


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy chevere el Colca Lodge, el hotel y el entorno se amalgaman de manera formidable


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bueno sugarrw, continuo creyendo que a este arquitecto le falta algo en su obra, si como afirmas es una corriente mas vernacular, lo hace bien. Para mi en un escenario como el Colca esperaria algo mas linear con grandes ventanales que emoldurasen el paisaje, bien al estilo de Niemeyer, con largos vanos sin sustentación. Lo veo bonito mas el arquitecto y su obra continuan a no convencerme, es mi punto de vista, no lo lleves a mal OK


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> Bueno sugarrw, continuo creyendo que a este arquitecto le falta algo en su obra, si como afirmas es una corriente mas vernacular, lo hace bien. Para mi en un escenario como el Colca esperaria algo mas linear con grandes ventanales que emoldurasen el paisaje, bien al estilo de Niemeyer, con largos vanos sin sustentación. Lo veo bonito mas el arquitecto y su obra continuan a no convencerme, es mi punto de vista, no lo lleves a mal OK


Grandes ventanales serian aun mejor asi se puede apreciar el maravilloso cañon del Colca, no me fije en este detalle, tienes razon, puede aun mejorar


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

grandes ventanales???, esa no es una construcción de material noble, y por la tanto hay ciertas limitaciones en los vanos, tanto en dimensiones, así como donde son puestos, las ventanas van en relación al contexto o mejor dicho de otra manera parecido a las tipologias de viviendas del lugar(pueblos collaguas y cabanas)., respecto al estilo de Oscar, no te pases puess:lol::lol:, el es un arq. totalmente plástico y hasta en algunos casos un tanto orgánico, denme mejores comparaciones pues(no digo que Oscar sea malo, sino que no hay punto de comparación) aparte la arquitectura de Niemeyer no podria ni siquera catalogarse como un "regionalismo".

P.d: No es que lo defienda, son apreciaciones de profesionales en el tema y yo como arquitecto también


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Mira, no es que compare Niemeyer con Pastor, aunque para mi es inevitable cuando deseo hacer avaliaciones, a mi me parece el primero espectacular. 
Bueno, es que al querer aproximarme de la arquitectura de Pastor uso mis conocimientos parcos sobre arquitectura, no soy arquitecto mas aprecio lo bello y lo novedoso. Al mencionar los vanos sin sustentación recuerdo a Niemeyer, sus obras tienen eso como caracteristica principal y creo que ventanales servirian como marco al paisaje de esa región. Claro creo que eso está fuera dentro del estilo que llamas de regionalismo, creo que es esa la razón por la cual la obra de Pastor no me atrae, me gusta, mas no lo encuentro imponente. Otros arquitectos que me agradan y cuyas obras creo que podrian insertarse en locales como el que muestras son Barragan o el propio Frank Lloyd Whrigt, aunque como tu dices no estarian dentro de lo que llamas regionalismo.
Y bueno aunque no concordamos sobre Pastor me interesa saber mas de su obra tus threads son siempre interesantes así que dale nomas....y gracias por las fotos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

claro Carlos, Luis Barragan seria un caso que más se podria acercar a este tipo de arquitectura, a pesar que el es ingeniero...y claro sus obras de Pastor no son imponentes a diferencia de Oscar, porque aca lo importante era integrarse con el entorno natural o ser uno, no sobresalir por encima de este a diferencia de Niemeyer..., me gusta este tipos de comentarios, gracias Carlos por seguir aportando 

P.d: se le dice regionalismo critico


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Esta obra de pastor a mi me agrada, pero como dice carlos le hace falta un brillo. Me inmagino que esas tecnicas de construccion tienen una limitacion y eso deve encasillar un poco el proyecto(no es disculpa para la falta brillo), pero tampoco creo que sea el unico tipo de arquitectura que se encaje en ese entorno sin agredir este. Bueno te cuento que para ser moderno no es necesario perder el regionalismo ni las tecnicas de construccion regionales ( en este caso me refieron a Niemeyer y Lucio Costa ). Una muestra de lo que te digo!

Saludos!, concuerdo con Carlos tus threads son chveres 









Shot at 2008-01-11









Shot at 2008-01-11









Shot at 2008-01-11


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

buenas las comparaciones mangolight, me gusto salvo en la última foto ese volado, pero en general le doy 10 puntoss , y gracias por las opiniones criticas 100% on topic, buenos brothers


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lo que más que encanta es el Cañón del Colca y la posicion de este Hotel, quisiera saber en que parte estan construyendo el nuevo hotel 5 estrellas


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

OMG O.O recien veo esto y wau esta rebuenisisismo :banana: estan rebuenos lso preyctos de ese arquitecto  no lo conocia =P me gusto mucho el hotel posada del puente :banana: esta rebueno O.O me gusta como combina lo tradicional con nuevas formas :banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> OMG O.O recien veo esto y wau esta rebuenisisismo :banana: estan rebuenos lso preyctos de ese arquitecto  no lo conocia =P me gusto mucho el hotel posada del puente :banana: esta rebueno O.O me gusta como combina lo tradicional con nuevas formas :banana:


A mi tambien me encantan todos sus proyectos, ya que son de un estilo nuevo, solo el hecho de las ventanas seria bueno, pero analizando bien el tema, y viendo el entorno en el cual se hizo la obra creo que es justificable, ya que quizo imitar las tipicas construcciones en piedra de los poblados, y en efecto tienen ventanas chicas, me quedo igual satisfecha con esta obra en el Valle del Colca


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Chocaviento said:


> A mi tambien me encantan todos sus proyectos, ya que son de un estilo nuevo, solo el hecho de las ventanas seria bueno, pero analizando bien el tema, y viendo el entorno en el cual se hizo la obra creo que es justificable, ya que quizo imitar las tipicas construcciones en piedra de los poblados, y en efecto tienen ventanas chicas, me quedo igual satisfecha con esta obra en el Valle del Colca


ajam :banana: aunk de lejos esta parte del hotel si me mata :drool: 



rafo18 said:


>


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

muy chevre la 1era foto, parece que se treparon al arbol pa poder tomarla :lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

es lo que me enloquesio en ese hotel las habitaciones no tano pero el comedor subterreneo y arriba un pequeño patio demasiado elegante


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> ajam :banana: aunk de lejos *esta parte del hotel si me mata *:drool:





tacall said:


> es lo que me *enloquesio* en ese hotel



Tranquilos muchachos es solo un hotel :lol:

¿Sugarw que otra obra se nos viene? :dunno:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> *Tranquilos muchachos es solo un hotel* :lol:
> 
> ¿Sugarw que otra obra se nos viene? :dunno:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

un multifamiliar más que queda en AQP, pero no dire cual....:lol: es una sorpresa


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya espero con ansias para ver que multifamiliar es


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

el edificio en construccion a lado de presto??


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

no, es uno en que ya vive gente hace años....PACIENCIA!!!!!:lol:


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Cual sera la sorpresa?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

es remodelacion de algun edificio en todo caso el que esta por la independencia??


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

porfavor el que sepa no diga XD


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

n nos mates del suspenso XD


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Por favor, cual es el proyecto nuevo!!! tenemos ansias


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

ya somos 3 dinos!!!


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

¿Y las fotos? o es que eres puro bla bla bla ?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

aca nadie tiene paciencia no???:lol: las voy a poner el viernes en la noche.......esa Lu :lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Pues bien a seguir esperando


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya pzzz chris ya paso ese dia!!!


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

BROTHER... tu tema esta super hiper bueno. Recien me he dado tiempo de ver con detenimiento las imagenes y leer todo.


Gracias. esta *BUENAZO* :banana:


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

sugarrw said:


> aca nadie tiene paciencia no???:lol: las voy a poner el viernes en la noche.......esa Lu :lol::lol:


Hoy no es domingo?

No digo... puro bla bla bla.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Lu en vez de estar desesperada, porque no haces comentarios ON TOPIC sobre las obras ya mostradas, mientras yo sigo arreglando mis fotos de las otras obras....ahhh????

Gracias Valmonth.....


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Es que ni uno me gusta, amiga. :happy:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Espero que suguitar se acuerde de este hermoso tema


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

XD uyy.. verdad... esta semana si o si voy a tomar fotos al multifamiliar que les dije......


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Este thread está recontrabueno, de veras que Arequipa me sorprendió.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> XD uyy.. verdad... esta semana si o si voy a tomar fotos al multifamiliar que les dije......


No te olvides Suguitar


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Parece que si se olvido ...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

corre el reloj sugarr,,


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Impresionante el Hotel COLCA LODGE, la manera perfecta como se mimetiza con su entorno, una belleza. Lo mejor de la arquitectura peruana sintetizado en ese lugar. Tiene elementos Incas, pre-Incas y coloniales sin dejar de lucir moderno y elegante. He quedado totalmente impresionado, sin duda lo mejor de este thread. Un grande Alvaro Pastor...  Gracias por la info, Sugar.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tiger_Army said:


> Impresionante el Hotel COLCA LODGE, la manera perfecta como se mimetiza con su entorno, una belleza. Lo mejor de la arquitectura peruana sintetizado en ese lugar. Tiene elementos Incas, pre-Incas y coloniales sin dejar de lucir moderno y elegante. He quedado totalmente impresionado, sin duda lo mejor de este thread. Un grande Alvaro Pastor...  Gracias por la info, Sugar.


Asi es hay cosas muy lindas en la ciudad no??  Linda Arequipa


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Asi es hay cosas muy lindas en la ciudad no??  Linda Arequipa


Arequipa es lo máximo, siempre lo he dicho


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno creo que al final este tema ya debe ser cerrado, ya que no recibe actualizaciones  que paso Suguitar


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

no..denme tiempo  es que no voy por esos lares de la ciudad.. aparte cuando aca tu te animas por cerrar un thread .....:lol::lol: yo prometo acabar el thread...es que me da flojera ir en las vacas.... ya prometido..si mañana no traigo las fotos hasta las 12:00 de la noche me banean!!!!!!pasen la voz a los moderadores.....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> no..denme tiempo  es que no voy por esos lares de la ciudad.. aparte cuando aca tu te animas por cerrar un thread .....:lol::lol: yo prometo acabar el thread...es que me da flojera ir en las vacas.... ya prometido..si mañana no traigo las fotos hasta las 12:00 de la noche me banean!!!!!!pasen la voz a los moderadores.....


Es verdad, pero es el unico modo para que nos muestres los secretos de este arquitecto  por fis espero con ansias tus fotos, seguramente son muy interesantes como las de Mollejas jijiji


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Haciendo Ciudad*

Multifamiliar FLORA TRISTAN:









Ubicado en la ciudad de Arequipa, en los límites del distrito de Cercado.... este conjunto multifamiliar fue elaborado para el concurso del FONAVI. El diseño se resuelve en un terreno de forma triangular, los 3 grandes limites bienen a ser lo bloques que definen el espacio público en el medio, pero también dejando retiros de hasta 5 metros en algunos linderos. Este es uno de los mejores diseños de Alvaro Pastor, pero dado las condiciones del nivel socioeconomico al que estaba destinado tuvo que hacerse de manera más sobria y racional a diferencia del Pinar del Río. Hay un edificio de Enrique Ciriani en Francia que lleva muchas similitudes con este..pero claro ahi si se pudo trabajar más en la forma por las condiciones socioeconomicas.









Algunas vistas de los bloques...uno de los problemas más visibles es el estado de poco mantenimiento en las fachadas, esto sumado a las modificaciones por parte de los usuarios hacen perder la imagen potencial de este conjunto habitacional. 


















































Una de las causas del deteriodo pueden ser inclusive que las personas que viven ahi no sienten mucho interes en cuidar su complejo habitacional..ya que la mayoria son estudiantes de otras ciudades o se alquilan a terceros. Esto lo se porque hice una encuesta como hace 1 año para poder elaborar un proyecto de multifamiliares....

















De todos los edificio, el bloque que está pegado cerca a la UCSM ese no fue diseñado por el arquitecto, o por último no se respeto el diseño total del conjunto ya que en los niveles superiores se elimino los elementos que formaban las " T ".


















Espero que no se dejen llevar por superficialidades y encuentren el lenguaje formal que expresa esta obra arquitectonica con calidad... Al igual que Previ en Lima que es un gran ejemplo de planificación e inspiracion arquitectonica-urbanista. Lo unico que seria necesario aca es dar mantenimiento y hacer que la gente se identifique en donde vive.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

El complejo Flora Tristan se ve bien similar al de San Borja, de la misma epoca.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

lo mas chvr de esa residencial son las T despues sinceramnte no le veo mayor atractivo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Una pintadita no le caeria mal, pero asi esta más o menos  la verdad nomas diré chicos


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

No le veo nada de sobresaliente al diseño ... tal vez con una buena pintada se vea mejor ....


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bueno...en gustos.. 

Este remate del edificio me gusta bastante....


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

No estan muy bonitos, parecen edificios de "intereses social" de alguna ciudad industrial; sera por el poco o nulo mantenimiento que le han dado.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Si, una pintadita no caeria nada mal...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

rafo18 said:


> No estan muy bonitos, *parecen edificios de "intereses social" *de alguna ciudad industrial; sera por el poco o nulo mantenimiento que le han dado.


Mas que parecerlo yo creo que lo son ...  y a pesar del poco o nulo mantenimiento que les dan muestran un buen diseño arquitectónico, pues a pesar de las limitaciones del costo que tuvo, le dió una volumetría y detalles de fachada interesantes...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> Mas que parecerlo yo creo que lo son ...  y a pesar del poco o nulo mantenimiento que les dan muestran un buen diseño arquitectónico, pues a pesar de las limitaciones del costo que tuvo, le dió una volumetría y detalles de fachada interesantes...


muy acertado tu comentario Tyrone:yes:


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

QUe belleza bravazo, me gusta muy moderno y muy siguiendo lo colonial o algo asi no? algo moderno inspirado en los colonial.


----------



## DeiwisYerar (Feb 15, 2008)

Según lo que escuhé este es uno de los arquitectos peruanos de mayor renumbre y se entiende por las muestras que has dado sugarrw!..
pero lo ultimo como que parece los barrios de EE.UU para los taxistas!.. osea como que no le veo gracia, excepto la T que forman entre edificios..

bueno el tema!! pero tambien deberias tratar sobre trabajos del arquitecto fuera de arequipa.. (si es que ha dirigido proyectos nu se =S) para mostrar mejor los estilos usados.. :nuts:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

tiene obras que ha realizado en Francia.. especialmente edificios multifamiliares y oficinas.. pero para conseguir fotos ahi si está bien tranca.. tendria que pedirle a el mismo que me las proporcione.... por otro lado hoy tuve mi primera clase de taller 9(5to año) y me enseña Alvaro Pastor.....da miedo como trata aveces a los alumnos.....espero no tener problemas con el


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

El edificio D'aurum lo sigue ejecutando él , por lo que se, pero seria bueno que nos confirmaras esta informacion  sobre los cambios en el D'aurum daré información al respeto en unas semanas más


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Uhmm como que está pasable nomás..


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bueno cuando esten esos 2 proyectos ya culminados(D´Aurum y alado de la Pressto)...pondremos sus fotos también....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> bueno cuando esten esos 2 proyectos ya culminados(D´Aurum y alado de la Pressto)...pondremos sus fotos también....


Asi es  YUPI!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

HOTEL EL REFUGIO​Ubicado en el sector de Patuco, Chivay(Caylloma-Arequipa)... La distribución de los pabellones esta fuertemente relacionado con la topografía, el paisaje y las visuales.









El primer contacto de los visitantes, cruzando un puente, es la recepción, de la cual se descubre en dos plataformas en niveles más bajos, el restaurante y el cafe-bar, este último muy próximo al río.

















Atravesando la recepción a la izquierda, se ve el pabellón de dormitorios, en dos nieveles, que con los cuatro bungalows, situados en un nivel más bajo y cerca del río, forma un espacio triangular, que se abre y remata en una plazuela-mirador. Como límite, otro pabellón de dormitorios, que se construira en una segunda etapa.

















Los edificios tendran un aspecto vernáculo Colqueño: Muros de tarrajeo rústico y piedra, techos de troncos de eucalipto y paja como cobertura; pisos de piedra laja en circulaciones y entablonado de madera en interiores.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermoso proyecto dime suguitar cuando empieza la obra o ya empezo?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Parece que ya se está construyendo este nuevo Hotel de 4 estrellas en el Colca..porque inclusive ya tiene pag.web y precios por habitación.... son 42 habitaciones tipo bungalows, de los cuales 14 son Suite Matrimoniales, tambien tiene baños termales propios como un monton de hoteles en el Colca...

Ahh... edite y puse nuevas fotos de este Hotel de Alvaro Pastor....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Parece que ya se está construyendo este nuevo Hotel de 4 estrellas en el Colca..porque inclusive ya tiene pag.web y precios por habitación.... son 42 habitaciones tipo bungalows, de los cuales 14 son Suite Matrimoniales, tambien tiene baños termales propios como un monton de hoteles en el Colca...
> 
> Ahh... edite y puse nuevas fotos de este Hotel de Alvaro Pastor....


Excelente noticia SUGUITARR !!! YUPI!! el Colca y toda la zona de volcanes esta creciendo en manera sorprendente!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenazo el hotel, se mimetiza bastante con el entorno. Lo bueno de que sea de 4 estrellas es que va a permitir que aun mas gente visite y se asombre con este maravilloso lugar.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

no pense que mi thread iba a llegar a 10 pags... que bueno :banana: y gracias a todos por visitarlo


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

buen trabajo y gracias sugarrw pero este thread tiene para rato mientras este exelente arquitecto sigua deleitandonos con su trabajo seguira.


----------

